# Heavers?



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Narfpoit,finally got some pictures of Ulua rods.Don't know how much you can make out from the pictures.The larger ringed guides is for throwing knots,the smaller uses the 49 strand runner system.
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/808Samurai/bigcatch.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/808Samurai/jeffandrews2.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice looking rods.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Mahalo! Orest,btw the spool part number just says 500 on the box.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ok*

Thanks. I found a seller on ebay with 2 spools, one is for sure aluminum, the other he is not sure, old original box and it does say on it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they all seen to be under wrapped...is this true...seems like it would be best...what blanks do you use...


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, all are double wrapped.The top picture has a All Star 14'(FRH 1689),Big Catch 13'(BCG 130X/H)and a Jeff Andrews 14'7" Standard.The lower picture has a pair of Jeff Andrews Plus 5s at 14' and 13'6".


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Samurai those look great. I like the bright colors on them. One question what kind of reel seat do you like for them? It seems that section of the rod avoided the camera. Just want to know if it also was heavy duty or if a graphite real seat with a rod clamp would suffice. Also for the larger guides what size is the one closes to the reel, and what size tip, I can fill in the middle part with that info. Anyway Thanks again.

John


----------

